# type of hickory available in louisville ky for smoking



## wingpilot (May 1, 2013)

Got back from branson mo last sat. (motorcycle trip).

went to a "rib crib" restaurant there where I asked if I could buy a few pieces of their hickory-(it smelled sooooo good) (great bbq). I llve in mn and have been really unhappy with the hickory supply here.I explained this to the gracious mgr. and she allowed me to "just take a few pieces 'cause we are gonna just burn it anyway"  She said it was gray hickory. What a lady!!

Tried some of it in my cookshack amerique with sl style ribs yesterday and it was great!!

Planning a trip to louisville this fall with a pickup truck available----Looking for a good source for great hickory for bbq-------------help!


----------



## kathrynn (May 1, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are from?  Just might meet some new neighbors!

I get my Hickory Chunks from the local grocery store for mine.  Do you have a Lowes or a Home Depot near you?

Jeff offers a free 5-day E-Course and its packed full of great information no matter what your experience level might be! http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2013)

The Hickory we have here is great for smoking. Look for "Shagbark" Hickory.

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 1, 2013)

Hi WP.  I get my hickory from Lowes, and my old boss had one fall in his yard...all I wanted for free!







  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## wingpilot (May 1, 2013)

Hey Kat,

thanks for the reply!

No I didnt read the whole "terms of service" thing.---Have I put myself and computer in extreme danger??

I do have a home depot near me but have never tried their wood supply---have tried menards--wal-mart---and various other sources but nothing that I consider "good hickory".

Research tells me (I think) that not all hickory is created equal---type of soil where it grows etc. is a big deal. The newly aquired hickory from MO is (in my mind) proof of this!

So---tell me if extreme danger exists for me and your thoughts on hickory supply either in "your area"(??) or other.

Thanks--------------Ron


----------



## seenred (May 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!  Glad you joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastime...Smoking and Grilling great food!  Lots of friendly and knowledge folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask when you need help and you'll get plenty.  Good luck in your quest for good hickory wood...I never have to go farther that out my back door.  I've got a whole forest of hickory trees right behind my house.

Red


----------



## s2k9k (May 1, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 
The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!


----------



## raymo76 (May 1, 2013)

Wow awesome story, welcome to the forum.


----------



## wingpilot (May 4, 2013)

Thanks to all who have welcomed me to this site!

I thought perhaps I had stepped on some toes, and I am extremely sorry if that is the case.

I have learned already that there are good people on here that are very willing to help with questions as simple as a good wood supply.

Thanks all!!

wingpilot


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2013)

Welcome Wingpilot.

I didn't notice any toes getting stepped on.

Just keep asking questions.

Bear


----------

